# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Operation Pheonix sign up and synopsis.

## changed

It is the year 2020, 8 years after the incident.  During this incident there was so many wars going on that nukes were starting to be a threat.  On June 1st 2012 the first nuke hit in New York city after that many more followed.  By the end of 2012 the world had been reduced to ashes and rubble.  The only survivers were people that were in under ground shelters set up during the threat of the nukes before June 1st.

             5 years after the incident the underground cities had completely run out of resources and were forced to surface.  After all of the underground cities surfaced small settlements and comunities started to form from both left over structures and some were built from left over rubble.  Cense there is no national governments, law and order is created from the local community only.  So in some comunitys you might have to pay for crimes with your life.

                Due to radiation some people have developed special abilities.  You can have you character have special abilities if you want but keep this in mind.  Many communities think that the times before the incident are evil. They call it The Old Ways or The Old Times.  So having the ability will be a mark of The Old Ways and you would be considered evil by many people.  So you would have to keep it hidden from people and if someone found out about your mark you would more than likely be killed or tortured.  If you want a special ability write yes in the form but you don't choose the ability i do.



That is the synopsis of the roleplay and yes i got the idea from Fallout 3.

This is just the sign up so after i got enough people who are gonna partcipate i will create the thread for the RP.


Name:
Gender:
Age:
Hair Color:
Eye Color:
Skin Color:
Height:
Weight:
Do you have a special ability Yes/No:
Personality Traits:
Useful Talents:

----------


## changed

Me

Name:James L. Blevins
Gender:Male
Age:13
Hair Color:Brown
Eye Color:Brown
Skin Color:White
Height:5ft 3"
Weight:120
Do you have a special ability Yes/No: Yes
Personality Traits: Independent, Smart, Hates pretty much everyone
Useful Talents:Figuring out how to use/fix stuff without any instruction.

----------


## redisreddish

Name: Alice Ogrin
Gender: female
Age: 14
Hair Color: red
Eye Color: dark green
Skin Color: white
Height: 5 ft 2
Weight: 105
Do you have a special ability Yes/No: yes
Personality Traits: perceptive, chirpy, easily offended
Useful Talents: good at making friends/allies, also good at puzzles/riddles

----------

